# Does spouses income affect jsa



## salaried (2 Aug 2013)

Hello, A friend of mine earns approx 700.00 euro gross,  Her husband is on job seekers benefit , They have two children , They also have 20,000.00 euro in savings in her name,  Her husband is due to go on job seekers allowance in the next few weeks and she is worried about a means test, As far as I know their savings should not be a problem as they are allowed that but how will it affect his payment regarding his wives income, Would he be allowed part or all of jsa,  Thanks for any advice,  Regards Cumnor .


----------



## vandriver (2 Aug 2013)

From an old post of mine:
The calculation goes as follows: (Assuming no large amount of capital,2nd house etc)

Spouses gross wage less PRSI (not USC) less pension,pension levy less Union Subs =Net Income

-Disregard for days worked (e20 per day ,max e60) 
leaving x 
Weekly means = 60% of x (final figure above)

Welfare payment is max for your situation less weekly means


----------



## vandriver (2 Aug 2013)

So,to do an example calculation (your friends situation may vary):
Gross             700
Prsi                   28
Disregard        60

Total               612
Means 60% of 612=367.20

Jsa adult   188
Qa                124.80
Child x 2      59.60

Total          372.40

Payment  372.40-367.20 =€5.20

Hope this helps (at least with the maths)


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Aug 2013)

While the amount due appears very small (and almost doesn't seem worth the hassle of collecting it) it is very important to do so. It will keep you on the live register so you may be able to avail of courses, etc.

Also keeps your credits up to date


----------



## salaried (7 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the info as usual, I appreciate it, Regards Cumnor.


----------

